

Unspoken Requirements of a Great SDK - awillen
http://insights.wired.com/profiles/blogs/the-unspoken-requirements-of-a-great-sdk#axzz2FcrSADvR

======
lsdkhjfvgasn
For anyone currently trying to learn marketing, (like me) this is a textbook
example of how content marketing works. Don't worry about what an SDK is, you
just need to know that this article is content marketing promoting one.

The purpose of the article is to pitch a particular SDK called Box, but most
of the words are spent talking generally about SDKs and what makes a good one.
Only at the end, once we're convinced the author understands the SDK market,
does he throw out the meat and show us an SDK that (surprise!) meets exactly
the criteria he just laid out.

To apply this to your business, you need to get articles on your blog and
elsewhere (Esp. elsewhere, backlinks are what drives SEO) with a similar
format: four to six paragraphs of <Here's what I know about $MY_MARKET, look
how smart and plugged in I am/we are> followed by one or two of <Look,
$MY_PRODUCT fits all the things I just laid out> <link to my site>.

